# proper conduit question



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably any raceway, installed properly, will work.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

with a 40% fill, you can use 3/4


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

what kind of question is this?...are you a helper doing side-work?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> with a 40% fill, you can use 3/4


But it will need a 60a breaker on the feeder.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Dosen't 1" ac cable have wires in it already?:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Dosen't 1" ac cable have wires in it already?:jester:


Per NEC 320.2, yes.

*Armored Cable, Type AC*. A fabricated assembly of insulated conductors in a flexible metallic enclosure.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Dosen't 1" ac cable have wires in it already?:jester:


maybe he means greenfield...who knows..


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Dam - All this time I thought you bought AC Cable based on the conductors inside it, not by the overall size of the cable ! :laughing:


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

it's almost certain he means greenfield. 

BTW, you haven't been very specific gstyle41. a run at 70' doesn't give much information. Is this run going to be exposed, in a celing, underground, exposed to moisture, through walls, what? All of these factors will decide what to use for any run. unless i totally missed something.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why is it always a church question?

Churches must be protected by someone cause there is more hack work going on in churches than anywhere.

NO DISRESPECT MEANT TO THE OP.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Per NEC 320.2, yes.
> 
> *Armored Cable, Type AC*. A fabricated assembly of insulated conductors in a flexible metallic enclosure.


he could have meant steel flex. because he said, run and pull


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

brian john said:


> Why is it always a church question?
> 
> Churches must be protected by someone cause there is more hack work going on in churches than anywhere.
> 
> NO DISRESPECT MEANT TO THE OP.


Because they always get their members to do the work. Call it "volunteer", or whatever. Some of the worst jacklegerry I have seen was in churches.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Because they always get their members to do the work. Call it "volunteer", or whatever. Some of the worst jacklegerry I have seen was in churches.


I know I know. I have investigated some grounding issues at churches and several times when I asked who did this I am told. "Oh we have a member that has been around electricity" or Use to be an apprentice or is a MASTER HACK.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> maybe he means greenfield...who knows..





sparkyboys said:


> he could have meant steel flex. because he said, run and pull


 You both are talking about the same thing. Greenfield and steelflex are the samething.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gstyle41 said:


> any suggestions. please help


 Ok here is my suggestion call an qualified electrician.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> You both are talking about the same thing. Greenfield and steelflex are the samething.


 iknow this...i don't think that he does


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> iknow this...i don't think that he does


 Yes I agree with you. If he did he wouldn't have put that on that post.:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Because they always get their members to do the work. Call it "volunteer", or whatever. Some of the worst jacklegerry I have seen was in churches.


That's true, just went to a service call yesterday for some exterior metal halides we installed years ago. Trouble shot why half the lights were not coming on. Found the problem and told the maintenance guy. He tells me "Oh yeah, we have a member who used to be an electrician in Chicago, change out the relay when it went bad". 

Relay and time clock were wired in wrong.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

gstyle41 said:


> I am installing a sub panel at a small church. I am running it off 225 panel and bx cable throughout. what type of conduit can be used, can I use 1" ac cable and pull three #6 and a ground to the 100a sub and call it a day. the run is about 70 feet. any suggestions. please help


Have fun pulling three #6 and a ground through greenfield. Id do emt if it was possible.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Yes I agree with you. If he did he wouldn't have put that on that post.:thumbsup:


i have never heard steel flex called greenfield. why is it called that?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

this is his church 

The finance committee refuses to provide funds for the purchase of a chandelier because none of the members knows how to play one.

People ask, when they learn that Jesus fed the 5000, whether the two fish were bass or catfish, and what bait was used to catch 'em.

When the pastor says, "I'd like to ask Bubba to help take up the offering", five guys and two women stand up.

Opening day of deer season is recognized as an official church holiday.

A member of the church requests to be buried in his 4-wheel-drive truck because "It ain't never been in a hole it couldn't get out of,"

The choir is known as the "OK Chorale."

Boone's Farm "Tickle Pink" is the favorite wine for communion.

In a congregation of 500 members, there are only seven last names in the church directory.

Baptism is referred to as "branding."

There is a special fund raiser for a new church septic tank.

Finding and returning lost sheep isn't just a parable.

High notes on the organ set the dogs to howling.

People think "rapture" is what you get when you lift something too heavy.

The baptismal font is a #2 galvanized livestock watering trough.

The choir robes were donated by (and embroidered with the logo from) Billy Bob's Barbecue.

The collection plates are really hub caps from a '56 Chevy.​


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

this must be his church, they need a mower than a sub panel


----------

